# What To Wear On 6 3/4 Inch Wrist



## Stuart Ellis (Jul 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I have rather thin wrists and have found that the modern trend towards larger watches limits my choice. I have tried several different styles of watch and it is obvious that the sports or diver style cases look bigger than their measurements would suggest. I currently wear a ten year old baby g shock in my daily work as a chef but I'm looking for something for smarter dress. I currently often wear a 70's avia swissonic which I love but it's 70's style and bronze face do date it. Of the modern dress watches I've tried I really like the omega seamaster aqua terra mid size but it is a little pricey for me right now. Based on this I've been looking at older omega dress style seamasters and really like them. My question is does anybody else here have a similar wrist issue or have any ideas of options in steel that will wear similar to the aqua terra but on a budget? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not sure how much the omega is worth so I am insure of your budget but my longines is small and thin;




























around Â£1000 now I think.

my wrist is fairly piddly and it fits me fine.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics Dave..

Stuart, perhaps a Seiko 5? Good workhorse movement in the 7S26, plenty of styles to choose from, and can be had from within the UK (JustSeiko, Yorkshire-Watches just as example) for around the Â£100 mark. Appreciate not in the same mode as an Omega, but if you're chopping, prepping, dunking etc then you might want something you're less bothered about facing the challenge of kitchen work.. I'd post a few pictures but just do a google image or ebay search and you'll see several, several examples.

.... Otherwise get an Amphibia in the 420 case.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stuart - anything made last millennium should work. This millennium it's all saucepan lids, I'm afraid! Good luck with your search.  The Seiko 5s are always a good bet - solid as anything and any style you like.

Edit: don't discount vintage - people were smaller in days of yore.

-


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

You can get something like an Aqua Terra from our host Roy's shop.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html

RLT16BB near the bottom of the page. Unfortunately for you it's 40mm.

I'll also echo the Seiko 5 crowd. They look great on a decent leather strap too.










(googled image)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Won't recommend any particular brands/models, but having a similar-sized wrist, experience has shown the 37-40MM diameters (excluding crown) work best for me. Of course, some watches in the same size range "wear bigger or smaller" than others, so you probably need to try on before buying. And you also want to consider the intended use and the features you want.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What To Wear On 6 3/4 Inch Wrist

A ring??

Maybe a childs "Hello Kitty" watch (I'm sure you will be blessed with the image before very long) or something like that. Sorry about your 'defect'.

Seriously man... WELCOME!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Oris? datepointer-3 different sizes in steel or rose gold tone with or without leather-about Â£550 plus-combines vintage with modern workings.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s another Longines you might like to consider...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels *










Case size is 34mm excluding crown,37mm inc., & 10mm deep,it`s a superbly made watch with classic looks. BTW the bracelet isn`t from Longines :wink2:

It`s also available in black...










If you really want something that looks like an Aqua terra you might consider one of these...

*HMT Jawan W10, cal. 0231 17 Jewels. c1960s/70s (made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd)*










Which bares a passing resemblance to this...

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

What To Wear On 6 3/4 Inch Wrist

Weights?

Only kidding! Go vintage and 34-35mm and everything will look good, particularily rectangular cases about 30mm wide


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s another Longines you might like to consider...
> 
> *Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels *


That is a lovely example and a nice vintage piece might be the way to go, a 34mm Rolex Oyster or oyster date or even a 36mm datejust, lots of class, buy well and you wont lose money either, price wise Â£750-1500


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the same kind of problem with 7" wrists the modern day clocks with a strap on look ridiculous on me so I tend to wear vintage watches as at around 34mm they tend to fit better.

Vintage Omegas tend to fit the bill quite nicely , I see you mentioned the seamaster but the Dynamic fits the smaller wrist nicely and may be worth considering .

Shown are a Seamaster at 34mm and the dynamic at 35mm top to bottom 45mm wide

Cheers

Andy


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel your pain! I have even thinner wrists and can't possibly wear modern 42mm watches.

Having said that, anything 40mm and under seems fine to me, and something around 37-38mm just perfect. It's often the size of the dial that seems to make the difference, so watches with a large bezel and smaller dial (such as diving watches) work fine in larger sizes. A dress watch is of course just the opposite, but I'd still imagine you'd be happy up to 38mm and anything under 35-6mm will start to look small even on small wrists, with todays tastes in mind - but each to their own of course. It also depends on your sleeves - with a big coat or jacket, a bigger watch blends in. Tight sleeves, or a t-shirt and no sleeves, and suddenly that 34mm vintage watch might work after all.

You are lucky in that you are an ideal candidate for beautiful 60s-70s vintage watches that look too small on some people. A vintage seamaster is a great option, though personally I'd aim for 36mm or so rather than 34mm.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, how about one of these?:-










Omega Dynamic Automatic, late 1990's.

If you don't want a chronograph then there's a plain date version.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If you really want something that looks like an Aqua terra you might consider one of these...
> 
> *HMT Jawan W10, cal. 0231 17 Jewels. c1960s/70s (made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd)*


I rather like that Mach. See a few HMT's on ebay, but used examples - you happen to know if they still produce or any pointers on identifying a good 'un?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I have very skinny wrists, quite a few watches both vintage and new, none above 40mm apart from a pocket watch which seems to be the size people are now clamping on their arms. There are still a few midsize watches being made. A Tissot PR 50 might fit the bill, 35mm across the bezel, 37mm incl crown, ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 50m water resist. They are also available with a quartz movement and some with a Titanium case. I paid Â£160 for mine new on line about 18 months ago, recommended price was around Â£200 at the time.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Since you mention liking Omega Aqua Terras it might be worth searching out a used version of the older model AT - they had a re-design a few years ago with the grooved dial. Prior to that they had black, blue and silver versions in both 36mm and 39.2mm without the grooved dial, and prices on these now look very attractive, especially for the quartz versions.

The silver dial is an overlooked classic, arguably working better than the current white faced AT, and it's more dressy too. The 39.2mm wears quite large but I have smaller wrists than you and still like it - though by the sound of things you may prefer the midsize.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

You might also consider hummers. There are some interesting Omega hummers in your size at sensible money.

Rob


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I dont think the width of the watch is much of a problem up to 40mm or even 42mm, it is the lugs to lugs size that will cause problems, IMHO 

Good luck


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Maybe...



Or if you want a military look...hey, even comes with a free pencil case and radio 



I'm sorry, I tried my hardest to resist but I gave in eventually 

Welcome and as you can see nobody is too serious here...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

How about any of the following?

Zeno Explorer at 36mm










Or an Alpha Explorer homage

A 7A38 or 7A28 they are around the 37-38mm mark. I'm wearing one today 



















Vintage Eterna Matic 1000 5 Star at 35mm


----------



## Stuart Ellis (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the great replies. I didn't expect so many or such good advice. Well today is my birthday and after some very subtle hints I recieved a very nice seiko. Thanks again for all of your ideas ( even the ones about weights!). Once I get my laptop fixed I'll add some pics.


----------

